# Vital Tonic, a Life Perserver medicine



## RIBottleguy (Jan 8, 2016)

Whilst antiquing yesterday I kept debating whether or not I should head over to Putnam, CT.  It's a little drive from where I am, and while the antique center there is massive, it can be hit or miss.  Eventually I said to heck with it, and plugged the address into the GPS.  The two big shops were a bust.  I decided to walk down the street to a junk shop that has a lot of bottles.  The first time I went there, they had close to 1000 bottles upstairs.  About 950 of those were common junkers, but I did come away with about 30 bottles.  Since then not a lot of new ones have come in, or so I thought.
I noticed the store's layout had changed, and that included a couple new bottles.  I was walking past a dirty Hood's Sarsaparilla when I stopped and looked at the bottle sideways, and to my surprise saw the words Providence, RI!  Not a Hoods.  Snatching it up, I got that quick heart-pounding adrenaline rush of realizing I just found a super rare unlisted RI medicine!  It was embossed Vital Tonic // A Life Preserver / Whitney Medicine Co. Providence, RI.  It was unpriced, and the dealer said "make me an offer", and a $20 bargain was struck.  

Before and after cleaning


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice find!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice bottle!


----------



## sandchip (Jan 8, 2016)

Ohhh, yeaaahhhh!  Sweet!


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 9, 2016)

that thing cleaned up sweet! great grab!


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 10, 2016)

Unlisted locals might come up once a year for me. Always an exciting moment. This one cleaned up nicely! Looks minty fresh now.


----------



## ScottBSA (Jan 10, 2016)

That is a great find.  Also a great picture.

Scott


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 17, 2016)

Good get!! never know when a source will turn up, that seems to be played out, congrats....Andy


----------



## treasurekidd (Jan 17, 2016)

Incredible bottle you found there Taylor. Had you ever heard of that one before? It's completely new to me. Great score!


----------

